

Office photos (groupon, pinterest, airbnb, twilio, etc) - WestCoastJustin
http://www.themuse.com/companies

======
WestCoastJustin
Interesting to see the similarities between spaces. Apple products everywhere
[1-4], Open concept [5-11], Bikes [12-13]. Looks like most people use laptops
and two monitors.

[1] <http://www.themuse.com/companies/shopify>

[2] <http://www.themuse.com/companies/uber/office>

[3] <http://www.themuse.com/companies/pinterest/office>

[4] <http://www.themuse.com/companies/twilio/office>

[5] <http://www.themuse.com/companies/groupon/office>

[6] <http://www.themuse.com/companies/shutterstock/office>

[7] <http://www.themuse.com/companies/hipmunk/office>

[8] <http://www.themuse.com/companies/shopify>

[9] <http://www.themuse.com/companies/justintv/office>

[10] <http://www.themuse.com/companies/foursquare/office>

[11] <http://www.themuse.com/companies/squarespace/office>

[12] <http://www.themuse.com/companies/airbnb/office>

[13] <http://www.themuse.com/companies/livefyre/office>

